# ELSINORE



## terrymate (Sep 19, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about Elsinore? I have a pocketwatch which I think is circa 1920 ,15 jewels,3 adj. ,can not see any caliber ref. Nothing online about this maker.

Any info much appreciated


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@terrymate The only Elsinore I have heard of is Hamlet's castle! It is probably one of many pocket watches at this time with a dial branded with a jeweller or purveyor's name


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

It would help if you could post pictures of the face, back and the movement of your watch.


----------



## terrymate (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks guys---- the dial is not named. It's a 15 jewel,3 adjustments and the case is a DUEBER ,which I beleive was out of Canton,Ohio. Swiss movement,compensated balance/overcoil hairspring. I don't see any calibre or import code. There is a trademark,crossed "V" with a K in the centre (see pics.) I might try to get some american trademark info. Microlisk doesn't have anything on this. Many thanks for your replies


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@terrymate does the movement look like this ?


----------



## terrymate (Sep 19, 2012)

terrymate said:


> Thanks guys---- the dial is not named. It's a 15 jewel,3 adjustments and the case is a DUEBER ,which I beleive was out of Canton,Ohio. Swiss movement,compensated balance/overcoil hairspring. I don't see any calibre or import code. There is a trademark,crossed "V" with a K in the centre (see pics.) I might try to get some american trademark info. Microlisk doesn't have anything on this. Many thanks for your replies.
> 
> Can not see how to attach pics. Don't see a link--insert other media doesn't work (??)


----------

